# 2008 Six13 Bottom bracket



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

What size and type of bottom bracket do I need to replace the original? Mine came with the GXP gigapipe and is just an awful part, never seen it wear out so fast.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Angel:

It's a 68mm bottom bracket shell. I can't see from the picture if it's ISIS or external cups. Chose the one what works with your cranks. If axle is integrated into the crank arm, then it's external cups. If the former, then get an ISIS bottom bracket. I don't know who makes a good ISIS. I have read that they wear out fairly quickly but do not have any first hand experience with them. BTW, very cool ride you have here.

CHL


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

So... 68 mm but, english right? What length? It has external cups. Its an 08' Six13



















One more for good luck!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah 68mm, english thread. The cups will screw into the shell. You need only install the crankset after that. The axle is integrated into the crank arms.

CHL


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Doesn't the GXP bottom bracket only work with the SRAM/Truvative cranks?


----------

